# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Dungeon/Subterranean Mapping >  Aswar's Dungeon - Caenwyr's Quickie #1

## Caenwyr

Hey all! 

So I was working on my Beyond the Reef map when a client approached me about dungeon maps. Never having done one before, I decided to dive in and do a quick tryout. I decided to do another one of my isometric "cube slices" (as in my earlier maps of Vystrigg Harbour and the Straits of Qalimbâr), but this time showing an underground structure instead of a city segment or a landscape.

So here's the first sketch I made:

----------


## Caenwyr

dang, title should've read "Quickie #2"...

----------


## Caenwyr

Alright, first update! Cleaned up the linework!

----------


## Caenwyr

Second update.... a first splash of colour!

----------


## Caenwyr

Alright peeps, here's my next update! 

Some more light fixtures, and a nice big underwater tunnel for those awesome adventures.



Attachment 115516

----------


## Caenwyr

And here's some green slime, a couple boats, a crane and a sprinkling of crates and barrels  :Very Happy: .

----------


## Tenia

Great so far, I love the lighting and water effects, and the barrels look like you have drawn each individualy  :Wink:  Great linework too... I can't find any criticism to make at the moment  :Wink:  !

----------


## damonjynx

I like it. Very similar, stylistically to, I forget his name, is it  Guillarme?

----------


## Caenwyr

> I like it. Very similar, stylistically to, I forget his name, is it  Guillarme?


Guillaume Tavernier! Yes, and that is no coincidence. I learned a lot from hist tutorials, and am slowly learning to incorporate his processes in my workflow. I sometimes feel that using other artists' techniques is cheating, but then I remind myself that even Picasso began by emulating other artists (and Gods know I'm no Picasso! But I can only try!). Anyhoo, I'm happy to hear you think my work kinda resembles the Great Master's  :Very Happy: 

Alright. The past two days I've been working on top-down plans of the dungeon, but since these are far from finished, I won't bore you guys with the roughs. But be sure to keep your eyes peeled for my next update!

----------


## Caenwyr

Or maybe a small update right now. One of the cut-off sides overlaps with a wall. I originally decided not to draw the wall at all, because otherwise it would cover important parts of the scene, but I think I found a way to indicate its existence without having it blot out everything behind it. 



Check out the bottom corner. Does this work for you guys? Or is it just a shabby attempt undoing much of the careful style I had going on?

----------


## - JO -

Excellent! I'm glad to see someone else using this tutorial! 
Guillaume Tavernier's work is really beautiful and what you do with it is excellent! 
If I may make one very small remark: I would avoid drawing the wall in transparency. I think you don't need it: we fully understand that there is a wall in front of us. 
Did you try to just draw the door frames? Maybe that's enough (if doors are important). 
That's only my opinion, but I find that the transparent wall spoils the beauty of your drawing a little.

----------


## Caenwyr

Thanks JO, that's a useful tip indeed! 

I dropped the semitransparent wall but kept the doorframes as you suggested. Then I started working in the top-down plans for the different levels of the dungeon (looking a bit beyond the cut-offs in the ISO version to get a better idea of the structure of the place).

I still need to add a legend in the right column, but this is nearing completion! 

I'm still torn between two versions for the plans. One where I just draw the level itself, and a white void where it opens up to lower levels, and one where the lower levels are drawn as well, but darkened to set them apart. 

 or 

Which do you guys feel works best?

----------


## Caenwyr

Alright people, I finished the map, and published it here! Thanks for your feedback!

----------

